# LA FEMME - FEMALE HORMONE- for sex change !



## eza82 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have NEVER USED IT!? 
Australian made product... by r&d Aquaponics.

WHAT IT SAYS ON BOTTLE:
LA FEMME
Sex change plant hormone
Active constituent 5g/litre NAA
La Femme is a female sex change hormone which induces predominance of female flowers. It is most effective when used as a foliar spray at a dilution rate of 5mls per litre of water during the initial flower bud formation or the change of daylength or flower induction. Follow up spray one week after the first application. Spray until run off is acheived.



*I DO NOT have males/Hermi YET......... but this is just a PREVENATIVE I HOPE!.*
*Also used PENATRATOR (dutch master) for max effect.*
*7 plants total from bagseed, *
*I will keep you updated..... all in different stages though. *
*3 outdoor are 5-6 ft been veg`in for months, shows fem hairs on all 3. - 1st APPLICATION*
*2 out door seeds just developed 3rd node- no visible sex - Light mist*
*2 indoor just created 6th-8th nodev- no visible sex- light mist*


*My questions are:*
*1. has anyone used it ?? And to what effect? Side effects?*
*2. What is in it ?? or whats :Active constituent 5g/litre NAA?*

*AND PLEASE ADD ANY INFO ON HORMONES............................ As this thread has turned into my HORMONE study and infomation gathering....*


----------



## eza82 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dose this stuff compare with DUTCH MASTERS reverse ? Not that i have used that either but good thread here on the study of hermies and dutchmaster??


----------



## marksk85 (Jan 4, 2009)

im intrrested


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 4, 2009)

I reposted this in "*General Marijuana Growing*" because I'm interested in this topic but Advanced Techniques doesn't get much play. Hope you don't mind eza82


----------



## eza82 (Jan 4, 2009)

nomaninsf said:


> I reposted this in "*General Marijuana Growing*" because I'm interested in this topic but Advanced Techniques doesn't get much play. Hope you don't mind eza82


Was on my way.... but thanx saves me doing it ....


----------



## eza82 (Jan 4, 2009)

BASIS OF WHAT I HAVE LEARNT SO FAR - PLEASE CORRECT IF WRONG!!!!
The hormones are not magic. All these hormones are produced naturally by the plant.....the amounts produced by the plant are genetically determined. 
Ever get a clone/plant that just refuses to grow like the other plants and stays a "dwarf" with misformed leaves, yet the other sister plants are thriving? Chances are the dwarf is not kicking out the hormones for one reason or another. adding hormones to your growing methods allows you to enhance the plant even beyond it's *genetic capabilities*. The stems are thicker and stronger, leaves are bigger and greener, roots are healthier and more lush and the flowers are bigger, heavier and more resinous. But.....and it's a BIG but....If you can't grow excellent plants without hormones, then adding hormones will make things worse. 
Only common sense. You are stimulating the plants to "kick it up a notch" on the growing scale. The plant will need good growing support....nutrients, light, etc, etc. It's the same sort of thing if you are using CO2 supplementation. You need to have your growing program working good first.
I have been researching hormones lately, Here are some of the main ones : 


GIBBERELLIC ACID (GA3)

Probably the best known of the plant hormones. It's produced by the plants tips and is responsible for the plant growth. The problem with GA3, is that most growth is in the form of "stretching" which isn't always diserable, so except for seeds and clones, GA3 has some other uses as well. You can intiate male fowers on a female plant but using high doses every day for several days, you can also induce flowers earlier and yield bigger flowers. TO BE CONT`

BRASSINOLIDE

One of the main hormones used. Foliar spray about every three weeks with a final spray just as change the lights for flowering. It will increase a plants resistance to stress (cold, drought, too high a salt content), it helps the plant locate light, it strengthens a plants resistance to disease. It will also stimulate a plant to grow it's overall root mass. The overall effect is that the plant will be much healthier, stronger and thus the yield will be better. Estimate that the effect is about a 50% better yield than the untreated plants. 

6-BENZYLAMINOPURINE

Effects are thicker and stronger stems, healthier and larger leaves (more surface area to capture light) at 300 ppm. Plant will have more branches, foliar spray of 2000ppm. Normonal pruning and the advantage is that you don't need to pinch of the plants growing tip (thus decreasing the gibberrelins), the plant stays healthy and doesn't stop growing to repair the tip.

If you spray MJ with 300ppm at the end of the 4th week of flowring there is a dramatic increase in bud growth. Combined with the earlier spraying of Brassinlide , the end result is outstanding in terms of quality and yield.

MEPIQUAT CHLORIDE

This is actually a growth inhibitor. It is sold in Hydro stores in pre-made solutions under various brand names. The idea is that it will stop the plant growth when it's time to start flowering. Not only does this control the final height (useful if you have a low ceiling problem), but also the plant will start to allocate it's growth resources into bud growth sooner. . The growth is halted (actually, some growth still occurs). the effect you see is that bud size that were usually about 5 weeks old are now bud size at 3 weeks. This gives you larger early buds and as you know, you can only build from there. The hit the plants with the Benzylaminopurine and the bud growth takes off. 

QUOTES AND INFO OFF DIFFERENT FORUM

Other known hormones





Other identified plant growth regulators include:

Salicylic acid - in some plants activates genes that assist in the defense against pathogenic invaders.
Jasmonates - are produced from fatty acids and seem to promote the production of defense proteins that are used to fend off invading organisms. They are believed to also have a role in seed germination, the storage of protein in seeds and seem to effect root growth.
Signalling peptides

Systemin - a polypeptide consisting of 18 amino acids, functions as a long-distance signal to activate chemical defenses against herbivores.
Polyamines - strongly basic molecules of low molecular weight that have been found in all. organisms studied thus far - essential for plant growth and development and affect the process of mitosis and meiosis.
Nitric oxide (NO) - has been found to serve as signal in hormonal and defense responses.
Strigolactones, implicated in inhibition of shoot branching.
Plant growth regulators can be used to alter flower and plant sexuality, in cucumbers ethephon is used to delay staminate flowering and transforms monoecious lines into all-pistillate or female lines. Gibberellins also increase maleness in cucumbers. Cytokinins have been used in grapes that have undeveloped pistils to produce functional female organs and seed formation. 

*CONT` ON MY THREAD: HORMONES VS CO2*


*.*


----------



## topfuel29 (Jan 4, 2009)

eza82 said:


> Concentration I use is 0.1ppm as a foliar spray about every three weeks
> 
> This hormone is relatively new to me concentration I use is 10ppm.


Really...
That small of PPM solution??
Holy F....

Do you use this stuff with Penetrator, or wet betty..or some wetting agent?


----------



## eza82 (Jan 4, 2009)

topfuel29 said:


> Really...
> That small of PPM solution??
> Holy F....
> 
> Do you use this stuff with Penetrator, or wet betty..or some wetting agent?


New to hormones myself champ...... that is someone elses thread from different forum, as far as the discriptions of each one.
Im useing LA FEMME - aussie made product..... want to know whats in it, but ingredents seems to be as elusive as super thrive.....lol

Hormones and the study of...... I will do before introducing Carbon in the way of Co2......


----------



## Ghost420 (Jan 4, 2009)

remember your smoke bud. why would u wanna smoke plant matter thats sprayed?


----------



## eza82 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ghost420 said:


> remember your smoke bud. why would u wanna smoke plant matter thats sprayed?


Still go through the rinse and nutralizing with 2 weeks to go.. And Hormones are applied usually in tiny amounts..... And just bolstering EXSISTING hormones.


----------



## spiked1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I bought some of this a month ago, but on reading the bottle they fall short of saying it will make your plants female,
more like a flowering enhancer for already female plants.
That's how it reads to me anyway,


----------



## eza82 (Jan 4, 2009)

spiked1 said:


> I bought some of this a month ago, but on reading the bottle they fall short of saying it will make your plants female,
> more like a flowering enhancer for already female plants.
> That's how it reads to me anyway,


That was my 1st impression... the guy at hydro store said it will prevent any males also...... So it wont change males just promote females !


----------



## eza82 (Jan 4, 2009)

Forgot to ask did it work ???? What did it do ??


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Jan 5, 2009)

the guy i spoke to in the shop said that nothing is guarenteed in this industry,
but that it should increase the chances of getting females.
he wouldnt say what % increase, but that it was pretty good.

he generally doesnt try to bullshit me, just answer the questions i ask.

i also am very interested in this product


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Jan 5, 2009)

also found this link by accident : 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/104129-female-plant-hormone.html


----------



## eza82 (Jan 5, 2009)

*My questions are:*
*1. has anyone used it ?? And to what effect? Side effects?*
*2. What is in it ?? or whats :Active constituent 5g/litre NAA?*

*FOUND THE ANSWERS !*

1-Naphthaleneacetic Acid (NAA)
Its part of the AUXIN family .... which is similar to IBA - commonly found in Root/growth hormones
Cant find many research papers on it though...... still a sceptic !

Heres a good article
http://resources.metapress.com/pdf-preview.axd?code=c474511186t31155&size=largest


----------



## spiked1 (Jan 5, 2009)

eza82 said:


> Forgot to ask did it work ???? What did it do ??


I haven't used it as yet because I came accross another product called Flower Seed Soak which supposedly turns seeds into feminised.
Check your post about hormones for more info.


----------



## eza82 (Feb 5, 2009)

VERTIC:
I have used this at two different times;
1st: Trying to turn males that were about 7weeks old... grew from seed with NO SUCCESS....
2nd: Was as directed on lable, (as truns to flower) Had 1 base plant and 2 that I sparyed a total of twice and a week apart.... WITH GREAT results.. pistals showing More and bigger white hairs.................(outdoors)


----------



## spiked1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I just put my plants on 12/12 after a bit over 2 months veg,
so maybe I should start using it now.
Did you foliar spray or add it to the water?


----------



## spiked1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Opps, sprayed twice a week, so foliar, my bad.


----------



## eza82 (Feb 6, 2009)

It was sparyed twice in total.... 1 week apart (sorry stoned ) there is a real noticable difference between sparyed and non sparyed.


----------



## spiked1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Did you use penetrator with it, or any surfactants at all?


----------



## eza82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Just dutch master Penatrator... 5ml of PEN & 5ml of LAFEM to the liter gave both plants around 1/2 liter in spary with dramatic run off. Late arvo early evening. & exactly 1 week apart I did the same process...


----------



## eza82 (Feb 6, 2009)

The mix was intresting FLURO colour... both are fluro. I never like useing things that DONT have a natural colour to them.


----------



## eza82 (Feb 7, 2009)

*He is my new EXPERIMENT feed & dose schedual.......... find attached*
*For hormone, PGR`s, Vitimans, Nutes, Micro additives*.......

What do you guys think ????
Everything is either as suggested on lable or proven experiment papers that I have read.


----------



## spiked1 (Feb 7, 2009)

5ml penetrator per litre isn't much, the instructions say 60 ml per litre.
Anyway I've just sprayed my girls with La femme and penetrator and I'll
wait a week and do it again.
Instructions are a little vague, says to use once and then again in a week,
will you continue to use it or is that it, only 2 applications?


----------



## eza82 (Feb 7, 2009)

Going to stick with just the two for the time being.... Ive got alot going on and NAA is best done at start of flower or start of fruiting in the AGRI industry.

Im going to stick with my schedual or at least try, With the penatrator I dont see the need for such heavy dose INSIDE, because my system is E&B so I dont need all that in the system. OUTSIDE I have used it at about 40ml to the LTR.


----------



## eza82 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------

